# 1978 Sears Screamer Free Spirit MX bike found & restored



## one-adam-twelve (May 30, 2014)

So last fall, I FINALLY found THE bike like I had as a teenager back in 1978. Just recently finished the restoration on it. See pics. If anyone else had one or current has one they are working on, I do have the full set of stickers reproduced to assist in your own restoration.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 30, 2014)

Whoah,  I remember those. Around that same time I had a Ross (my first bike)  in the same color that I converted to a bmx'er. Nice job on the resto, it looks showroom.


----------

